
App store sales for Android to overtake Apple’s iOS, report says - lsh123
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/App-store-sales-for-Android-to-overtake-Apple-s-11036706.php
======
laveur
I think this should be pointed out but this includes all Android App Stores in
one category. Meaning Google Play, Amazon, and several of china's are all
lumped together.

